# 1974 gto/air cleaner



## toyz387 (Jan 19, 2012)

hey guys, just purchased a 74 gto. the car has the shaker hood scoop
but has the wrong air cleaner. does anyone know if a pontiac ventura
bottom half of a air cleaner will work as I have all the other parts for the
shaker scoop. thanks!


----------

